# Recherche Tutoriel COCOA



## goupil (5 Juillet 2005)

Bonjour, 

 Je tiens tout d'abord a remercier toute l'equipe de ProjetOmega : Vos tutoriel cocoa sont geniaux.

Je cherche des tutoriel cocoa-Objectif-C permettant de creer des interfaces sans passer par l'interface builder. Un peu comme en java avec les SWING.

Merci.


----------



## molgow (5 Juillet 2005)

Il y a longtemps, j'avais fait un petit exemple de création d'une fenêtre et de son contenu en code Objective-C, sans utiliser Interface Builder. Je sais pas si ça vaut toujours quelque chose, mais si ça peut aider, c'est par là.


----------



## goupil (5 Juillet 2005)

Merci, ca ma bien aider pour conprendre le fonctionnement. 
Mais je cherche s'il existe des Layout comme en JAVA


----------

